# Largest Redfish Caught in Texas - July 2008



## Captain Dave (Jul 19, 2006)

After seeing my Bull Red caught this past week end getting beat by a inch by a post from Guide Captain Hiott Clients in South Carolina, I had to see if anyone else in Texas caught a bull red thats longer than 44 inches... Mine was 43 inches.. Shoot I did not stretch the tail....LOL 

Those were sure some nice pics posted and power to you, but remember... everything in TEXAS is bigger....


----------



## SKs Crappie Fishing (Mar 24, 2008)

NICE PIC CAPT. DAVE

DID THAT MONSTER RED PUT UP A GOOD FIGHT?


----------



## let's talk fishin (Jan 4, 2008)

now that is a Texas size red congrats


----------



## reelthreat (Jul 11, 2006)

There have been many caught over 50". There was a post about it about a year ago or so. But you posted one close to 50 in there?? was your question about just this past weekend? Or did I miss something?

http://2coolfishing.com/ttmbforum/showthread.php?t=135493


----------



## reelthreat (Jul 11, 2006)

reelthreat said:


> Or did I miss something?


DING DING DING. NEVERMIND the light just came on. :headknock


----------



## Freshwaterman (May 21, 2004)

Several years ago, a buddy and I fished off one of the Galveston Party boats, the Cavalier I believe it was. We were in a school of huge redfish...easily 50" or better. The Captain had to move because we caught nothing else but big reds. We were about 40 miles offshore...Vic


----------



## trashcanslam (Mar 7, 2006)

dude, sweet hat! where can I get one?


----------



## tricktom1 (Jul 8, 2008)

big fish


----------



## SEAHUNT186 (Dec 24, 2004)

My largest Bull red was 47" caught at the North Jetty. That was about 2 years ago.
Steve


----------



## Redfishr (Jul 26, 2004)

Thats a reel nice one Capt..........


----------



## great white fisherman (Jun 24, 2008)

47 inches out of Port Mansfield is our biggest in Texas. I did catch a 54lb red out of Venice La. That was a toad and a heck of a fight. 

Any fish caught is a good fish caught.


----------



## Captain Dave (Jul 19, 2006)

Sure did. We were in about 40 ft of water. made a few good runs then i got em on the top. Then he started showing his power with the tail.. seemed like the wakes were about a half a foot ..LOL Fish was released to eat and fight another day.



silentkilla said:


> NICE PIC CAPT. DAVE
> 
> DID THAT MONSTER RED PUT UP A GOOD FIGHT?


My camo hat got lost while I was on a jet ski running in for cover at my sisters lake house. I found this hat in Hyannis Up in Cape Code while on vaca. It was a dream hat for only $ 3.95..

trashcanslam dude, sweet hat! where can I get one?

This past week end.. Thanks for the thread refresh..

reelthreat There have been many caught over 50". There was a post about it about a year ago or so. But you posted one close to 50 in there?? was your question about just this past weekend? Or did I miss something?

http://2coolfishing.com/ttmbforum/s...ad.php?t=135493


----------



## redslayer (May 27, 2008)

nice catch capt dave.. now thats a nice piece to put above the fireplace!!!!


----------



## RenFish (Sep 17, 2007)

My boyfriend caught this 51" in October 2006...










My first bull red ever - 43"...


----------



## bleb (Mar 6, 2008)

I got one 56 inches offshore while snapper fishing afew years ago..


----------



## Capt Rick Hiott (Dec 14, 2007)

I HATE to see a big red drum hanging from a boga-grip!!!
The hands in the gills is not a good idea either.


----------



## Melon (Jun 1, 2004)

Nice pics Renfish. That is one big old red.


----------



## The Machine (Jun 4, 2007)

stud red


----------



## Captain Dave (Jul 19, 2006)

For you Capt Rick.. Now you can sleep tonight without bad dreams of the fish that you seen hanging from a boga ( was on its way to be be weighed and released ) and from the gills .

What do you think of them hanging on the wall ? ...LOL

Thanks for looking out for the Fish. We do try to preserve them...



Capt Rick Hiott said:


> I HATE to see a big red drum hanging from a boga-grip!!!
> The hands in the gills is not a good idea either.


----------



## Zork (Jan 11, 2006)

I caught one 52" 18 years ago(man...i doesn't seem that long ago) on the North Jetty with cracked crab.


----------



## Piledriver (May 23, 2007)

Girls in Texas catch'em that big, Cassie caught this one last year near Mitchell's. 

 nice fish though!


----------



## Ckill (Mar 9, 2007)

Is this the same type of guy that hates to see the poor little baby calf get a rope around his neck and flipped on the ground??? Sorry to rag you, I know you just care about the fish...but its an animal and it's gonna be alright.



Capt Rick Hiott said:


> I HATE to see a big red drum hanging from a boga-grip!!!
> The hands in the gills is not a good idea either.


----------



## FishinHippie (Jun 19, 2005)

my biggest is 45" from the beach.. anything over 50" is a real trophy!


----------



## z-cat (Jul 24, 2007)

47" off Port Mansfied caught while snapper fishing about 10 yrs ago, and yes, it was released.


----------



## Freshwaterman (May 21, 2004)

I have caught a 49-1/2" bull near Mitchell's Cut off Matagorda Beach in early December, 2003 on a big hunk of cut mullet casted over the 2nd bar with 8 oz of lead and 6 oz of mullet on a 8/0 gamagatsu circle hook. i would have tagged it if it was over 50" - that is as close as I have ever got. Here is a pic of a 42" red with a big beagle for comparision who was not too interested in getting his picture taken with it!


----------



## Sweet Action (Mar 27, 2008)

*Caught this one in the Sabine surf 8/1/07 pre-fishing for the Oberta Redfish Cup. Released her at 47". Getting a replica mount done. Caught her on a Blue/Wht/Slvr Catch2000 with 12lb. test.*


----------



## Captain Dave (Jul 19, 2006)

Here is another one from my sister in law. 

One day she will catch a feech thats taller than her..LOL


----------



## Sweet Action (Mar 27, 2008)

Nice Bull Dave. By the way, I guess I waited to long for the rep. cause I called the guy back today and he told me he stopped doing replicas because the cost of the materials went up so high he would have to charge 20.95 per inch!! OUCH!! So lets see $20.95 x 47"= NOPE



Captain Dave said:


> For you Capt Rick.. Now you can sleep tonight without bad dreams of the fish that you seen hanging from a boga ( was on its way to be be weighed and released ) and from the gills .
> 
> What do you think of them hanging on the wall ? ...LOL
> 
> Thanks for looking out for the Fish. We do try to preserve them...


----------



## cclayton01 (Jun 6, 2005)

Caught this one September of '05. Didn't measure or weigh it but it was danm heavy! Since then the closest I've come to that one is 33" earlier this year. I'm ready for the bull reds to start running!!!!


----------



## apollard (Mar 7, 2007)

I caught this one off of Crystal Beach about 6 years ago. It ran about 47". Biggest to date for me.


----------



## fishinfool3846 (Apr 24, 2005)

Here is a 50 1/2 inch red caught by my niece/ Spring Break in POC


----------



## scuppersancho (May 25, 2006)

http://www.texaskayakfisherman.com/forum/viewtopic.php?t=71620&highlight=bull


----------



## Icetrey (Oct 8, 2007)

Caught June 28 one at 44",41",42"
http://www.tx-sharkfishing.com/messageboard/viewtopic.php?t=3109


----------



## Capt Rick Hiott (Dec 14, 2007)

That's what its all about Capt Dave!

Most people don't know the proper way to catch the giant red drum (Its a must on 30lb or heaver heavy tackle) or do they know how to handle them (Holding them without a mechanical device on there jaw or shoving there hands up in there gills is not good at all).

You should get these fish to the boat as fast as you can!

"WE" have to look out for these great spawners that are about 20-35 years old!!

We will not have small fish if we don't take care of the big fish!

When you guys bring these fish to the boat,,you should have EVERYTHING ready before they get there,,hook removal tool,,camera,,measuring tape, should be in your hand!!

Get your picture within 15-20 seconds of removing the fish from the water and put them back in the water ASAP.

Purging the air bladder is a another story that all anglers should know that catch them in deep water!

I'm sorry guys,,,I could go on and on about these fish,,,because I do care a LOT about them!!

I have worked closely with our D.N.R here in Charleston SC for the last five years to help these great fish!

If I can be of any help to ANY angler on here that reads this post,,please don't hesitate to call me.
1-843-412-6776 Capt Rick


----------



## osprey170 (May 20, 2008)

A friend of mine caught one that was 55" off my boat while we were fishing just off the end of the Surfside jetties. I remember that day as if it were yesterday. We fished for about 2 hours in late summer towards the end of the day. The water was gin clear and super flat, no wind, a dream day. All we caught was the bull red and one shark. Saw a school of about 50 jack pass under the boat shortly after catching that red...

My personal best is 42".


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

I have to think that you posted this to see a parade of big bull red pics. That's cool I have enjoyed seeing all of the honking bulls on this thread! There are many over 45" caught all along the surf and near shore in Texas every year. My personnel best was 46" from the Sabine surf 3 years ago. During that year we would catch as many as 14+ in a 4 to 6 hour span some days casting from the surf. You could not even make it back to the beach after casting before you had a bull red on many times.
There have been several comments regarding the proper treatment of these regal fish once caught. It is important to follow good fish care of bull reds, not too long ago it was a hell of a day if you caught 1 bull red in a 3 day trip on the Texas beaches. Now due to TDPWs vigilant care and halting of commercial harvest and rec. size & # limits we can enjoy catching these awesome fish on a regular basis.
SS


----------



## artofficial (Oct 3, 2005)

Here's a 51.5 that my wife caught off her yak last July. It was certified as the Catch and Release record...



















Ty


----------



## surfwalker (Jul 14, 2006)

I caught one off the dirty pelican before we had legal tags that was 51 1/2" and have picked up several over 47" threw the years, I believe the TX record still stands at 52" The night I caught that big one, there were 3 caught on the pier and the pier owner ""??"" told us 52" one guy caught a almost 53" bigger than mine !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! ARG!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I looked it up on line, that was maybe 1994-1995 ??? I cant remember..But 43" is still very nice.



Captain Dave said:


> After seeing my Bull Red caught this past week end getting beat by a inch by a post from Guide Captain Hiott Clients in South Carolina, I had to see if anyone else in Texas caught a bull red thats longer than 44 inches... Mine was 43 inches.. Shoot I did not stretch the tail....LOL
> 
> Those were sure some nice pics posted and power to you, but remember... everything in TEXAS is bigger....


----------



## CoopDog09 (Mar 24, 2008)

artofficial said:


> Here's a 51.5 that my wife caught off her yak last July. It was certified as the Catch and Release record...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You're a lucky man


----------



## Ono Loco (Aug 4, 2005)

49" here, have had several in the high 40's but can quite hit the 50 mark


----------



## Aggieangler (May 28, 2004)

That first pic with her cradling that pig is awesome. Look how fat that red looks? Great post!



artofficial said:


> Here's a 51.5 that my wife caught off her yak last July. It was certified as the Catch and Release record...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## DreamStream41 (Jun 9, 2008)

man screw the red fish ill fight for the pretty lady in the kayak!


----------



## jeff.w (Jan 22, 2006)

My personal best is 48" caught at the MOB.

The first pic is a fatty I caught on my Curado/Allstar. That was like fighting a marlin on a snoopy pole, but I finally got her in and turned her loose. 2nd pic is a bull with 78 spots I caught last year.


----------



## ZenDaddy (May 22, 2004)

Here's my best. Was looking for a shark and this fatty came by.


----------



## Quint (Oct 20, 2006)

Mine was 44 inches also.


----------



## redslayer (May 27, 2008)

about 8 years ago I caught a bull red at the jetties (south) that was 52 inches. biggest darn red I have ever seen or caught since.


----------



## dbarham (Aug 13, 2005)

Captain Dave said:


> After seeing my Bull Red caught this past week end getting beat by a inch by a post from Guide Captain Hiott Clients in South Carolina, I had to see if anyone else in Texas caught a bull red thats longer than 44 inches... Mine was 43 inches.. Shoot I did not stretch the tail....LOL
> 
> Those were sure some nice pics posted and power to you, but remember... everything in TEXAS is bigger....


 i have landed them to 44 in on my trout rod with a curado with 30 lb power pro several times fishing the surf.


----------



## dbarham (Aug 13, 2005)

jeff.w said:


> My personal best is 48" caught at the MOB.
> 
> The first pic is a fatty I caught on my Curado/Allstar. That was like fighting a marlin on a snoopy pole, but I finally got her in and turned her loose. 2nd pic is a bull with 78 spots I caught last year.


 mine are from same place lots of bulls


----------



## Captain Dave (Jul 19, 2006)

Bump on a Thread me messing with a South Carolina Guide.. He has been banned since. Imagine dat . :rotfl:


----------



## Tripletime (Nov 2, 2005)

My son caught this red in Port Mansfield a couple of weeks ago.
















Didn't measure but looked to be in the 46" range. We've been catching them all month. Biggest so far was just shy of 50".

Here's the wife with her red caught the same day. Looks to be about the same size.


----------



## Brushpoppin (Jul 24, 2012)

This red was caught by my friend a couple weeks ago in Alazan bay, it went 53". He caught another 2 years back that measured 52".


----------



## Kyle 1974 (May 10, 2006)

back when I fished the beach, I caught many reds in the 44-47" range. I had a buddy next to me catch a 52" one day, and that was the largest I've ever seen. I always said if I got one over 50" I'd mount it.... just what the wife would want. a giant goldfish mounted in the house


----------



## Alumacraftbassin (Nov 13, 2012)

Here's my braes bayou redfish. Caught between chimney rock and hillcroft feeding on mullet.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Nov 4, 2011)

POC Jetties 52"







48" minutes later















http://www.fishingscout.com/scouts/SmackDaddy


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Nov 4, 2011)

Ran up on this one floating because someone failed to vent it, I vented it, revived and released. Zeitgeist was with us.








http://www.fishingscout.com/scouts/SmackDaddy


----------



## bjqx (Feb 4, 2012)

Couple reds boys have caught out of Sabine. First one is the biggest I've have seen caught. Don't know weights cpr'd


----------



## glojim (Aug 9, 2004)

Alumacraftbassin said:


> Here's my braes bayou redfish. Caught between chimney rock and hillcroft feeding on mullet.


I thought the only fish u can find there(Braes bayou) were those aquatic oversized black fishes! lol


----------



## mfwhite60 (Jul 23, 2013)

*44" red from san luis pass*

this was a 44"er from a few years back...was glad my dad was there to see it...


----------



## robolivar (Oct 7, 2011)

NICE FISH!!! 
Ive actually caught several off the surh that are over 40". My biggest yet was 49". I also remember my dad catchin one that was 53" in freeport at brian beach.


----------



## Tx_Biologist (Sep 7, 2012)

Hear is my 55" from the Port A South jetties. It was a good year from aug-sept I C&R close to 50 last year. Mostly on arties.


----------



## Capt sharky (Feb 22, 2012)

Caught many over 50in in matti and surf


----------



## baitbuckett (Jan 9, 2011)

My Fatty


----------



## Gafftopmaniac (Jul 15, 2013)

my personal best is 58"


----------



## PHINS (May 25, 2004)

54" is my biggest.


----------



## Blueshoes (Jan 24, 2013)

My friend here is roughly 6' 2" i believe, this fish was not measured, but it was big lol.... and RELEASED....


----------



## Auer Power (Jun 16, 2009)

My largest Bull Red was 49" and 53.1 lbs, it was caught in West Galveston Bay and it was during the Fishin' Fiesta in Freeport. It's the Fiesta Record, I'll go see if I can find a picture

Here's a crappy picture but thats the best we could do 10 years or so ago.


----------



## whistlingdixie (Jul 28, 2008)

I am from South Carolina and when I say we have big Red Fish I mean we Have big Redfish. Most of the big ones are caught in the surf and offshore. The Biggest Red I have ever caught was layed out across an old cooler that had a ruler that went up to 50" and the fish hung over both sides. We did a ruff measurement and it came in a little over 55". We released it to bite another day. I was shocked when I saw the largest redfish ever recorded was 57" but it is against the law in South Carolina to keep any redfish over 24" so it would not have mattered.


----------



## whistlingdixie (Jul 28, 2008)

This is a 57" redfish that is currently the world record.


----------



## Saltwater Boy(1) (Jan 11, 2013)

Jimminy Crickets thats a hog. My crew and I will break that record one day. I am calling it now!

We are slowly working on it lol.

Eric is 6'2 or 6'3 








this fish makes him look small (46)

I am 6 foot 4 30 pounds in this picture and I was playing hide and seek with this boy!


----------



## tspitzer (Feb 7, 2013)

*largest red*

this is my son and his -no one measured it -just a real nice fish


----------



## Trouthunter (Dec 18, 1998)

> There have been many caught over 50".


Yup we've gotten into them over 50" in the surf.

TH


----------

